# 45 ACP FMJ round nose vs. flat point?



## amourandcris

So I've decided to stick to FMJ's for my brand new G.21 

I don't intend to get in a discussion about how HP's are where it's at and all this and that. I like FMJ's and just want to make sure my bullet will punch through bone if necessary, and reach those vital organs as reliably as possible (you don't need to destroy the BG's heart to get the kill, just hit it), and with HP's expansion only being -very- reliable in rifle calibers, I'd rather just stick to FMJ's that will get the job done just as well. In fact, the 45 ACP got its reputation as a man stopper with its FMJ's. Another thing is that they're cheaper, always easy tofind, and unlikely to be banned should things get even more hectic.

You might not agree with me and I respect that, so go ahead and carry whatever ammo you feel safe with, and I'll do the same.

The question here is: Which one would you guys recommend for a self-defense round between the round nose and the flat point FMJ's, and why?

Let's hear (or read) your opinions!


----------



## literaltrance

amourandcris said:


> So I've decided to stick to FMJ's for my brand new G.21
> 
> I don't intend to get in a discussion about how HP's are where it's at and all this and that. I like FMJ's and just want to make sure my bullet will punch through bone if necessary, and reach those vital organs as reliably as possible (you don't need to destroy the BG's heart to get the kill, just hit it), and with HP's expansion only being -very- reliable in rifle calibers, I'd rather just stick to FMJ's that will get the job done just as well. In fact, the 45 ACP got its reputation as a man stopper with its FMJ's. Another thing is that they're cheaper, always easy tofind, and unlikely to be banned should things get even more hectic.
> 
> You might not agree with me and I respect that, so go ahead and carry whatever ammo you feel safe with, and I'll do the same.


Fair enough, you've made up your mind and I respect that. Before you read the following, please understand that if I had any weapons with feeding issues I would also use FMJ for protection; I have no problem with it.

Now, you did not say anything about hollowpoints reducing the chances of overpenetration and ricochets. I thought I would mention this because this is the primary reason why I use hollowpoints; delivered muzzle energy is a distant second. If this is not a concern for you I understand entirely. Just treat this as an FYI. It is not my intent to incite debate where it's not wanted. :smt023



amourandcris said:


> The question here is: Which one would you guys recommend for a self-defense round between the round nose and the flat point FMJ's, and why?
> 
> Let's hear (or read) your opinions!


If you're going to go with ball ammo, I would stick with the tried and true 230g. I think a lot of that manstopper characteristic comes from a slow-moving and heavy bullet which was more likely to deliver maximum muzzle energy to its target at close range. It would seem to me that lighter bullets increases the chance of overpenetration as does any ball with a +p load.

As far as brands go, I think it's more of a question of what NOT to shoot rather than pinpoint a brand quality manufacture.

-Wolf (occasional bunk primer and steel casing's generally not good for firearm)
-Federal "Classic" (I had a VERY bad batch of 2k, your mileage may vary)
-unknown reloads (for obvious reasons)

The nice thing about going with 45ACP FMJ is that you've essentially opened up your options to a large host of target loads. I've been very satisfied with the following:

-WWB (of course)
-Magtech
-Sellier and Bellot
-Fiocchi
-Speer Lawman Target

I have no doubts this list can be expanded by fellow forum members.

[Edit]: Although I have seen them, I have yet to personally encounter a FMJ flatnose for 45 ACP. I'm not sure what the reason is behind this shape of bullet for 45ACP (or at all for that matter), but I would think this slightly increases FTFs.


----------



## amourandcris

Thanks for the kind reply, literal!

Yeah I really like having so many options for the FMJ's! I'm deffinitely going with 230gr. 

I've been trying Federal's AE 230gr. FMJ's and they're ok so far but I'd like to try a bunch of different brand before I make my decision.

Sucks that it's become pretty hard to buy ammo online...


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I like the flat nose rounds. They make for a pretty good carry round if you don't want to use a HP. I think they do better in HD situations than a round nose but I have no real proof. J\I have recovered rounds in tests I've tried to do and the flat point does some to penetrate well but still will expand some. It's a decent round for those that do not want to use a HP for any of the reasons someone can come up with. For practice ammo they fly a little more like HP so you don't have rounds that might act two entirely different ways.


----------



## gmaske

I wouldn't feel under gunned with FMJ's in my mag. I'm kinda half way to were you are at. I'm going to the Rimington Golden Saber hollow point bullet pushed by Accurate's No.5 powder. I'm looking for ample penetration with expantion. Some of the new wonder hollow points I think are just a bit to quick to expand. When you have a heavy jacket and another couple of layers of clothing I think some of those wonder bullets are mostly spent before they reach flesh and bone. JMHO :watching:


----------



## Redwolf

Just to add, I dont care if my bullet goes in or stops at his jacket. FMJ's don't like to stick around, I last thing I want to do is hit a bystander behind my target. You put 230gn's down range reguardless if it goes in or hits a bullet proof vest ifs going to hurt a lot.


----------



## gmaske

Redwolf said:


> Just to add, I dont care if my bullet goes in or stops at his jacket. FMJ's don't like to stick around, I last thing I want to do is hit a bystander behind my target. You put 230gn's down range reguardless if it goes in or hits a bullet proof vest ifs going to hurt a lot.


Not as much as you might think! Read through the link below. There is a section about impact that will suprise you.
http://www.firearmstactical.com/hwfe.htm


----------

